# Beach sharkin get-together pics



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is a few pics, I didnt get a pic of shark i caught, hope someone who did will post pic.


----------



## Big Ed (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like a good time. I hope someone will post the pics of any sharks caught.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

thats all i got i had a blast meeting everyone cant wait till the next get together thanks Konz for the food.


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

had a blast wish i would got a toothy critter at least my boys did me the favor of running threw the parkin lot with my line on them i got to fight something lol


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Joel...wheres all them pics you took too?

Great pics guys...Tuxedo Boy was funny


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahhh so that's where joel was last night..Looks like you guys had fun, I had another outing to get to though..


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Had a blast. Thanks Konz for the food.Next time take my $10.:hoppingmad. Just kiddin.Them dogs were the bomb! Fun to put faces with all the pff screen names. I'll definitely be at the next one! Hello!!! to all my pff buddiesI met last night!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey, Just wanted to give a shout out to Konz and all those that took part in putting this thing together it was awesome!! Getting together with the PFF gang and having the opportunity to meet everyone was priceless. I have to say some of them missed their calling as comedians.I busted my gut all night!!! CCC(can't catch crap)was crazy funny!!!To all those yakers haulin the baits outbattling the surf.!! You guys deserve a metalfor bravery!! Truly a nightI will never forget!! Looking forward to the next get together!!!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I believe a GREAT TIME was had by all and my grandson did NOT want to go home. Ray... hopefully NEXT time I'll catch something :reallycrying ..... AND we won't have any problems come up.... :banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm glad that everyone had a great time! I was worried when the police made us leave but it turned out great! Next time we'll just do it in a parking lot!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Had a blast meeting some new people....and some good friends. Joel lets see some pictures douche.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll post up the pic's when I get home in the morning. They are on my wifes camera. Had a great time and a big thanks to Ray for bringing andcooking up all that food !!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hurry up Joel.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Joel and Jennifer have all the funny pics on there camera! Cant wait to see tuxedo boy!


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a great time!!!!! Even after all the drama!!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead

I took a couple of videos with my cell phone of the fun after we were able go shark fishing at E. Portifino!!!!

Note: I was not part of the commentary,it was someone elsejust standing next to me. Also, commentary was not edited and may contain adult language!!!!

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/aj0s7I5d2Ag&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true">


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, I'm on youtube. Excellent.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

And now for tuxedo boy :letsdrink



This guy just walkes up out of no where and starts hanging out with us. Uncle Clay takes him under his wing......



And shows him how to smoke...



















Even gets him a pic with the ladies....










Shows him how to be gangsta....



















Uncle Clay even gets tuxedo boy a new best friend










And Finally uncle Clay lets his little buddy set on his hog :bowdown


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweeett...hey Joel...wheres yuor hand at in the one pic??? Haa haa!


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome pictures looks like i left a little bit to early where there any sharks or anything at all caught on the sound side???????


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Murphyslaw AKA JOEL,

pics are terrific. One of those with YOU being held ????. But wonderful time with wonderful PFF friends!!. And I guess I left before Tux boy. And MAMA says "take care of that Lady!!"


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa Joel! You just got scolded by Lane!!! Hee hee... Tell him Lane!


----------

